# Vibration & Knocking - 98 Altima SE



## Trudge (Nov 21, 2005)

I have been reading all the threads on this site related to front end vibrations and I am beginning to think I have a motor mount problem. Let me explain my 98 Altima SE symptoms.

At 70MPH and up I feel a vibration in the front that feels like a tire balance issue, but it's not. We've changed tires, rebalanced, aligned and replaced both drive axles, replaced rotors, properly torqued lug nuts, and the problem persists. 

This vibration comes and goes and seems to be related to acceleration and deceleration. 

There is also a mild knocking sound that coinides with the vibration. The sound and vibration seems to get worse when at neutral throttle or decelerating above 70 mph. Also, If step on the gas and the quickly let off the gas I can feel what I can only describe as what a bad universal joint felt like on the old rear wheel drive cars. Slop somewhere in the drive train.

Does this sound like a motor mount problem?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Trudge said:


> I have been reading all the threads on this site related to front end vibrations and I am beginning to think I have a motor mount problem. Let me explain my 98 Altima SE symptoms.
> 
> At 70MPH and up I feel a vibration in the front that feels like a tire balance issue, but it's not. We've changed tires, rebalanced, aligned and replaced both drive axles, replaced rotors, properly torqued lug nuts, and the problem persists.
> 
> ...


check the rear motor mount. they are NOTORIOUS for going bad. cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## BurtonRW (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope in your case it's a motor mount. I had a similar complaint at about 115K and I needed a new timing chain & tensioners. It was VERY expensive, but I'm running beautifully now for at least another 100K.


----------

